

IPad & iPhone tactile object recognition system bodes well for board games - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/ipad-iphone-tactile-object-recognition-system-bodes-well-for-board-games-20100827/

======
mathgladiator
Pro: I like the interaction between multi-touch used for multiple players;
this could be very interesting. Geek is full on. I wonder how it
differentiates between the pieces on the iPad.

Con: One night of playing risk or monopoly on a touch surface with kids or
drunken geeks, and it will be ruined.

